

Raspberry Pis hide narrative in the city to complete offline book - darxius
http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/04/raspberry-pis-hide-narrative-in-the-city-to-complete-offline-book

======
thelibrarian
Well, that is a terrible and confusing headline for a good article about an
interesting project.

